# 4 Wheeler questions



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking to pick up a 4 wheeler for contingency transportation. I live in an area with a lot of open fields and snowmobile trails that cover a whole lot of ground. Not ever having owned one, anybody have recommendations? What works, what doesn't, what to avoid? Would have to be large enough to transport 2 adults and gear. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

tac803 said:


> Looking to pick up a 4 wheeler for contingency transportation. I live in an area with a lot of open fields and snowmobile trails that cover a whole lot of ground. Not ever having owned one, anybody have recommendations? What works, what doesn't, what to avoid? Would have to be large enough to transport 2 adults and gear. Thanks in advance.


Just get an automatic?? With my broken toes:gaah:, I could still use it to get around the yard, to the shed, to the mailbox...etc.
You never know when this could happen to you??


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

DO NOT buy a Kawasaki (other than an old mule) they are terrible to work on and parts cost a fortune. IF you just want reliablity the older hondas were very tough, but manual shift. if you want an Auto go with polaris , the 300 explorer 4x4 is a good machine for general use if you keep it lubed.


----------



## pmabma (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a honda rincon 700 it will pull 2 adults and anything else you want to load on it with ease, mine is manual or automatic and has 4-wheel dive if you need to use it.You have to be careful on it or you will get hurt , it can almost climb a tree, lol, but it can take you anywhere you need to go loaded down and you can pull a small trailer with it too. I like mine. If you are looking to buy a used one, be careful, ask if you can get the vin number and have it run by local law enforcement, we got burnt bad when we bought a used one , we kept it a while and decided we needed a bigger one, took it to trade in on our new one, it had been stolen and we didn,t know it, lost the money and the 4-wheeler, but at least they didn,t put us in jail.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Tac - I see you list Buffalo as your location. Where are you in relation to the city? If N to E, it's pretty flat but if you're S to SW, you have some hills. If hilly, you'll want something with engine braking so you're not hard-on-the-brake when going down hill.

Honda and Suzuki have always been great pics. If you're looking at a newer Suzuki and concerned about the aforementioned Kawasaki issue, look at the models carefully. They did a merge of sorts a couple years back and started re-badging each others machines. E.g. one of Suzuki's 700 models is actually a re-badged Kaw.

Actually, for 2 adults + gear, a UTV is the cat's meow. Polaris Ranger, Yamaha Rhino...


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

I have 3 2005 KAWs. Mine tend to be cold blooded---harder to start in freezing weather. Whenever I ride I like everyone elses--just my tc.

I like my 4wd, automatic but most riders on my property gravitate to the smaller 250s--more maneuverable and they rider better--almost anywhere. one big or 2 for 1? just a consideration.

Also you mention snowmobile trails. Just understand (you may already know). ATVs will not travel in snow. In a foot of snow or less they will just plop and stop. They don't push through or go over. They get really stuck-you have to dig them out. They bottom out in the snow for good. You don't just back up and go. 

And no, a snow plow on the front will not help. Snow plows are for driveways only...will not work offroad. 

An ATV is an awesome BOV--but not year round if there is snow.


----------



## Kevin108 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have an 05 Polaris Scrambler I have beaten the crap out of. It's been a great machine. If this is truly for SHTF transportation, you'd be wise to get an automatic. If you go with the Polaris, there's one thumb lever for gas on the right and one hand lever for both front and rear brakes on the left, making it simple enough for a beginner. If you get a rear cargo rack, the Scrambler can carry two adults relatively comfortably. We did quite a bit of double riding until my fiance got her own, an 09 Polaris Trailboss. It's proven equally tough.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. It's always good to get feedback from somebody who has "been there done that". I'm South of Buffalo, and there are some hills, but I'd have to drive for a few miles to hit them. I'm not looking for a vehicle that can tote everything I own to a bol, just something to give me more options than the Jeep as far as off road / back woods transport. I like the idea of engine braking, and I'm glad to find out they don't do well in snow. That could be a big factor! 

Thanks again.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I've had a lot of the same questions*

*and thoughts about a 4 wheeler... but every time I price a new one I grab my chest and sit down fast...Then I think ..hmmm ok..for this kind of money I can buy a used jeep with an enclosed cab, heater and I can haul a lot more gear and a trailer.. and can drive safer at higher speeds...

I'm not into racing thru the woods and jumping over stuff so what would 4 wheeler do for me a jeep won't..

I'm not into rock crawling or any of that , which looks fun just never been around it..I am into comfort and security and I'd feel safer in a Jeep then on an open ride... and!! I could carry a good trail bike to use for a scout vehicle if need be... so I think I'll keep passing on the 4 wheelers.. Also..when on any public lands you can't leave the road ...and yes in a shtf I'd go wherever I wanted..

Me thinks this is a good place for Nakkid to pop in and "splain" his thoughts...
*


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, I hear you about the Jeep. My 03 wrangler freedom edition is my every day driver. I'm looking at alternatives because it's always good to keep options open.


----------



## ducksnjeeps (Jan 29, 2010)

The Honda Foreman is a good one. It is shaft drive so it will not give you trouble if you get in water like a belt drive will. I would stick with an air cooled model. The water cooled models have a good track record, but it is another system to maintain and with anything mechanical it presents additional opportunities for failure.

If you go the UTV route you might want to consider an old jeep before hand. They can be obtained for a fraction of the cost and are every bit as offroad capable.

I have a 1964 CJ5. The dang thing is a goat when it come to crawling in, over, around and across places. It is street legal not to mention it will be one of the few things that we start up and go after an EMP strike.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

ducksnjeeps said:


> .......I have a 1964 CJ5. The dang thing is a goat when it come to crawling in, over, around and across places. It is street legal not to mention it will be one of the few things that we start up and go after an EMP strike.


The more I think about it, the more sense it makes to see about hunting down one of the old warhorses. Only problem is being near buffalo, they put more salt on the roads than a large order of fries. Most of them around here are rusted beyond all recognition.

Thanks again for all the feedback.


----------

